# SQL



## Gast (27. Feb 2004)

Ich bräuchte den Source (wegen Zeitmangels) für eine Benutzer und Kennwortabfrage von einer SQL-Datenbank, das ich dann in ein Applet einbauen kann.


----------



## DP (27. Feb 2004)

?! ist nichts anderes wie jede andere select-anweisung auch. evtl. noch mit einem upper() oder lower() versehen.

cu


----------



## me.toString (27. Feb 2004)

Mit welcher DB arbeitest du denn ? (das ist von DB zu DB unterschiedlich !)


----------



## Guest (1. Mrz 2004)

Mit MySQL.
Eigentlich meinte ich ein Applet/Applikation an dem ich mich orientieren kann.


----------

